# Sepsis due to Influenza



## veena (Jan 11, 2015)

How would you could sepsis due to influenza? Would you use 038.x or 079.99 as pdx? When you look up sepsis in the codebook, there isn't a viral or influenza option. When you look up septicemia, there is a viral option, 079.99 (Unspecified viral infection). There is a note under 079 that says "This category is provided to be used as an additional code to identify the viral agent in diseases classifiable elsewhere. This category will also be used to classify virus infection of unspecified nature or site".

Thank you,
Veena


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 11, 2015)

veena said:


> How would you could sepsis due to influenza? Would you use 038.x or 079.99 as pdx? When you look up sepsis in the codebook, there isn't a viral or influenza option. When you look up septicemia, there is a viral option, 079.99 (Unspecified viral infection). There is a note under 079 that says "This category is provided to be used as an additional code to identify the viral agent in diseases classifiable elsewhere. This category will also be used to classify virus infection of unspecified nature or site".
> 
> Thank you,
> Veena


You would do neither.  If documented that way then it is sepsis due to non infectious process, so you code the influenza 487.8 for influenza with other manifestations and then the 995.93 for the sepsis


----------



## guilbautedsookeh (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd go with your causative septicemia code first, then sepsis code, then your localized infection.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 12, 2015)

guilbautedsookeh said:


> I'd go with your causative septicemia code first, then sepsis code, then your localized infection.



there is no localized infection documented, the statement 'sepsis due to influenza' indicates this is sepsis due to noninfectious process.  I would be interested in how you arrive at your conclusion with that statement.


----------

